# hello, im new. Meett...



## jonziie (May 14, 2009)

Hello, i just got my fish today and i dont know what to name it! any tips on good names? anyways just wannted to introduce (insertfishnamehere). i keep him in a vase... since im new, if u have any tips or warnings, please do tell thanks a bunch=D

oh ps. sorry for the blurry pictures... tryed my best;-)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to FishForum. Very pretty fish!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Marcus???


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He looks kind of purple. Amethyst??


----------



## Kyle (May 11, 2009)

If it is a boy name in matt or matthew, if it is a girl name it amy
:-D


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I would name him Jasper. 

Very pretty CT!


----------



## shikatsin (May 8, 2009)

i think auroros is a pretty cool name.

He has that mix of blue and red, and when i think of it it's like northern lights, and an aurora.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How about Barney? Isn't Barney purple?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Vase: Can house a betta, keep the water VERY clean.

Names: Sparky?


----------



## jonziie (May 14, 2009)

thx for the tip dmhalfmoon
and thx everyone for the names. decided to call him JasperxD
cuz he looks like a Jasper?
anyways hehe im such a noob. oh well cant help myself. 
thx again guys!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

awwww cute! as for advice, maybe a little larger container, and he might be a bit happier


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

aw how cute is he! i'm new as well, so welcome to the forum fellow newbie!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

He does look like a Jasper.  I'm glad you like the name. :-D


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

You stole the name!!!! :[


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Crowntail Lover: Huh? I don't understand your post.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

One of Crowntail's bettas is named Jasper and she thinks the idea for the name was stolen from her.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh!! I'm so sorry crowntail Lover! I didn't know.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol Don't worry about it.


----------



## TitoBetta (Jun 2, 2009)

hes soo cute! i think you should maybe get him a bigger tank (if possible) and some decorations to give him something to do!


----------

